# BBW Art?



## AtlantisAK (Jan 11, 2008)

Does anyone know any good resources for BBW art? I have a bunch of stuff favorited on my deviantArt account, but I was wondering if there were any other resources for BBW art beyond dA? I love to get inspiration from other artists and their work.


----------



## lysh (Jan 13, 2008)

several pages (14 pages) of BBW 'stuff' to look at: http://www.blogadorn.com/_html/_bbw1.shtml


----------



## diggers1917 (Jan 13, 2008)

lysh said:


> several pages (14 pages) of BBW 'stuff' to look at: http://www.pokerstars.com/poker/download/mac/



Am I alone in being somewhat bemused? What has an online gambling site got to do with BBW Art (either the art is well hidden or I'm being directed to the wrong site)?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 13, 2008)

One of our own does some excellent work

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/member.php?u=6107

Here is his homepage
http://fishsbiggirls.blogspot.com/


----------



## lysh (Jan 13, 2008)

diggers1917 said:


> Am I alone in being somewhat bemused? What has an online gambling site got to do with BBW Art (either the art is well hidden or I'm being directed to the wrong site)?



Thanks, that was the wrong link; silly me ... I think I've got it fixed now!


----------



## lysh (Jan 13, 2008)

another small collection from one of "our" own:
http://www.sonntag.hipsterfag.com/


----------



## diggers1917 (Jan 13, 2008)

lysh said:


> Thanks, that was the wrong link; silly me ... I think I've got it fixed now!



Don't worry. Just glad to have it confirmed that I haven't gone _completely_ insane!


----------



## Mokojumbie (Jan 13, 2008)

Would it be wrong to toot my own horn?

Art of the Mokojumbie


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh wow, very beautiful links! I really need to find time to sit down and really get to browse through them besides a glance...But I'm impressed by the links. 
The art of some people really makes me so envious!
And no sweetie, Mokojumbie, you can never be wrong to toot your own horn. Beautiful ladies, definately..I'd love to see more! I'm really enjoying the art!
I suppose I should toot my own little horn too, lol. I currently don't have much in the way of BBW art scanned or done online....but heres what I -DO- have.





I used to do a ton of pixel art, pixel by pixel...I have a whole crapload of bases that I havent used, but this is one I have managed to find use for!
http://atlantisak.deviantart.com/art/Look-Ma-No-Wacom-Unfin-74086305 
This one is currently unfinished...which is kind of sad....I hope to finish it. Not bad for an attempt at using oC with a mouse? 
Alas, if only I had a Wacom.


----------



## Blame Picasso (Jan 14, 2008)

I guess I'm not above throwing my hat in the ring. These are some of my BBW drawings: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CassoArts/

Casso


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 16, 2008)

Blame Picasso said:


> I guess I'm not above throwing my hat in the ring. These are some of my BBW drawings: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CassoArts/
> 
> Casso



Oh wow, you have some really beautiful ladies there. Gorgeous work! I wish I could draw as well...

Would you mind if I just tinkered around with some of your line art for coloring? I have no plans to post them up anywhere or claim them as my own. It'll just be for art practice with my new program.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 20, 2008)

It's great to see so much art all posted in the same place. I hope all of the other artists who have their stuff posted somewhere on the web will add a link to this thread!

Great work everybody!
:smitten:
Brenda


----------



## FA Painter (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi, all:
I'll throw my art in the ring, too. These are mostly quick sketches, but there are a few finished watercolor paintings, as well.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2188668592/in/photostream/


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 20, 2008)

FA Painter said:


> Hi, all:
> I'll throw my art in the ring, too. These are mostly quick sketches, but there are a few finished watercolor paintings, as well.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2188668592/in/photostream/



Not bad at all for being quick sketches! I could never do something that good if I took half of forever! Your ladies look so soft and comfortable. Beautiful works, keep on working on more! I really love seeing this beautiful work. I think everyone else does too.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, lots of talent on this board! Spectacular work!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 20, 2008)

Mokojumbie said:


> Would it be wrong to toot my own horn?
> 
> Art of the Mokojumbie



I really loved looking at your art! You've got some talent there!


----------



## Matt Draws (Jan 21, 2008)

A happy accident that I noticed this thread just as I did this drawing. 

And while I was working on that one I just came across "CurvyGirl" on Flickr and Etsy:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/curvygirl/
http://curvy.etsy.com

Rundekunst is another classic BBW art site.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 21, 2008)

http://www.geocities.com/stinkin_steve/


----------



## Tracy (Jan 21, 2008)

WOW! What such beautiful artwork. There seems to be a lot of talented people here.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 21, 2008)

Here are some more, found these in The Weight Room here at Dims

More BBW Art


----------



## barmcake (May 29, 2008)

BBWs *and* art, all in the same query?! Sounds like my kind of post!  I've been lurking in the shadows for long enough, but this post has persuaded me to join in finally...

Not sure if this has been posted, it's not art as in illustration/comic style, but more sculpture... check it out: http://www.bootybabeart.com/original2.htm

Cute!


----------



## ignorantmonkey (Aug 14, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Does anyone know any good resources for BBW art? I have a bunch of stuff favorited on my deviantArt account, but I was wondering if there were any other resources for BBW art beyond dA? I love to get inspiration from other artists and their work.



Check some samples of my stuff...Most of these were published on Big Butt and Plump & Pink magazines...
http://www.geocities.com/barrancosart/


----------



## Victim (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm really surprised someone hasn't mentioned Les Toil's stuff yet.

www.toilgirls.com

These are simply the hottest BBW art pics around.


----------



## ignorantmonkey (Aug 19, 2008)

CHECK MY OWN ART STUFF....PUBLISHED YEARS AGO ON BIG BUTT AND PLUMP & PINK MAGAZINES....
http://www.geocities.com/barrancosart/

The email is wrong there....


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 24, 2008)

hey you forgot about ... http://www.geocities.com/beenhanced/


----------



## 18121984666 (Aug 27, 2008)

old thread I know, BUT heres my 2 cents - look up Namio Harukawa... I LOVE HIS STYLE! BBW/femdom subject. 

WARNING! - sexual content

http://images.google.ie/imgres?imgu...mio+harukawa&start=20&ndsp=20&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


----------

